# What computors yeild the most gold



## jacko (Nov 6, 2011)

I was just wandering what to be keeping a eye out for . Are they any brands or old new i was just wandering.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What lotto numbers will be drawn for the Power Ball next week?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 6, 2011)

jacko said:


> I was just wandering what to be keeping a eye out for . Are they any brands or old new i was just wandering.



Older ones.


----------



## Claudie (Nov 6, 2011)

01-17-44-36-07


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 7, 2011)

jacko said:


> I was just wandering what to be keeping a eye out for . Are they any brands or old new i was just wandering.



Usually it is the ones that are for sale. :shock: 
But this gold mysteriously vanishes once you start processing it and find out what you really have. :lol: 
No one has ever found the Holy Grail :roll: but keep looking and you might. 
Tom C.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Claudie said:


> 01-17-44-36-07




Yeah, but what's the powerball number smartypants? :lol:


----------



## triffid (Nov 28, 2011)

To answer your question I would have to say the older computers contain the most gold.The ones from the 1970s contain more than the ones from the 1980s.The trend was headed towards using less and less Pm s.By the time the 1990s came there was almost no gold in them except for cpus and whats called gold fingers.There is a list of gold content for CPU's here at the forum.There are two CPUs you do not want as they contain iron and not gold
1 intel pentian Amx(b)
2 intel celeron
The others contain at least 1/10 gram of gold up to a gram.Hope this helps.


----------



## a_bab (Nov 29, 2011)

Triffid, do your homework again. You are already very disinformed. 
That magic list you are talking about is full of crap to say so. Do a search in the forum such as "486 + yield" for better answers.


----------



## glondor (Nov 29, 2011)

http://techmischief.blogspot.com/2007/12/gold-plated-techno-toys.html#links :twisted:


----------



## triffid (Nov 29, 2011)

To a-bab I did a search for "486 + yield" and only got your reply to my post.Maybe you can provide a link to "486 + yield"?I only tried answering the mans question in a general way I will confess.Then using info I found in this forum.The early computers did contain more gold than later ones.I worked in a cleanroom environment for 11 years making memory chips,cell phone chips,auto electronics,etc.When I got there in 1996.They were no longer using gold to make anything with.We worked with 6 inch wafers which were sent overseas for slicing and dicing,Then they made the final connections there.


----------



## Geo (Nov 29, 2011)

the gold is the same gold. the process for plating is the same process. the difference is that when gold was first started being used in electronics gold was alot cheaper than it is now.back then there was no reason to worry about plating just the tips until the price of gold skyrocketed.plus gold plating is measured in micro-inches,today's electronics have gold plating that is thinner than gold plating from yesteryear.the question of "why" is there more gold in older electronics is a moot point as it is generally accepted knowledge that older stuff was just made more durable.the subject of motherboards that contain very little gold has been brought up and discussed.http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=11098


----------

